# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Training Tool v5.3.1 nv 40~60 không cần đổi TD Fix 23-10

## vietnamtui11

fix lỗi bug màu da 20-10
vào cổng siêu thị rồi ấn f6,f7,f8 tương ứng với màu da bạn muốn.ra đài truyền hình sẽ thấy kết quả.
fix lỗi chống lag,khi bị lag bấm : enter hoặc esc hoặc f1

*[replacer_img]*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gam6yten929bn01



copy vào au rồi chạy hack !!

trích dẫn : đối vs người chưa biết cách lập phòng và làm nv 40 - 60 :
- để tạo phòng : nhận nhiệm vụ xong ra rum chờ lập phòng . ấn tổ hợp phím f11+ insert(1) + thao tác tạo phòng ( tạo phòng xong hiện boss mới đc bỏ tổ hợp phím (1).
- khi đã vào phòg để làm nv . ấn f11 rồi trọn nhạc khác +ấn từ bỏ nhiệm vụ . thao tác xong ấn tiếp tổ hợp phím f11+ insert cho boss hiện ss . tiếp đóa ấn f2 . rồi chỉ vào bảng nhiệm vụ ấn ok . rồi ấn f1 là ok .
chúc các bạn thành công .
hay thì tks mik cái

----------

